

Android contest officially open - Individuals happy, teams worried - iamelgringo
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Google/?p=872

======
magicseeker
I was pretty interested in the contest until I read the T&C and learned that
all submissions had to be written in Java. I think that shows a lack of
imagination on Google's part. A lot of cool applications could have been made
by people using other JVM-targeting languages (JRuby, Jython, Scala, Cal,
Javascript, etc.). I was thinking of using it as a Scala-learning exercise
myself. Ah, well...

~~~
pg
I'm sure it would be sufficient to submit Java code. They wouldn't necessarily
be able to tell whether it was source or object code.

The late, great Ken Anderson faced this problem when he was working at BBN and
the client (the government) insisted the app be written in Java. He and Tim
Hickey and Peter Norvig wrote JScheme-- you program in Scheme, but get Java
out at the end:

<http://jscheme.sourceforge.net/jscheme/main.html>

~~~
jsjenkins168
The only potential problem is Android has funky XML config files for layout,
string values, etc which are dynamically linked to the code through the R
class. Handling all that could be non-trivial. But such a project could be a
cool entrant in it self and I'm sure would make a lot more people willing to
try Android.

------
cstejerean
the tax implications are a bit scary. I guess it would be best to register an
LLC and enter that way.

~~~
reitzensteinm
No, they aren't. That's what accountants are for.

